# لغة السيد المسيح



## منتهى ابشارة (16 فبراير 2012)

*سلام ونعمة: ماهي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابات مصحوبة بالمصادر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2012)

*



سلام ونعمة: ماهي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابات مصحوبة بالمصادر

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا : ماهية المصادر ؟!
ثانيا : المسيح كان يتكلم الآرامية كلغة أساسية ( كالعربية حاليا ) واليونانية لأنها اللغة السائدة في هذا العصر
ثالثا : كيف سنعرف مع تخصيص " مع التلاميذ " هل كان يتكلم لغة خاصة مع التلاميذ أم ماذا !!
*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أولا : ماهية المصادر ؟!*
> *ثانيا : المسيح كان يتكلم الآرامية كلغة أساسية ( كالعربية حاليا ) واليونانية لأنها اللغة السائدة في هذا العصر*
> *ثالثا : كيف سنعرف مع تخصيص " مع التلاميذ " هل كان يتكلم لغة خاصة مع التلاميذ أم ماذا !!*
> [/QUOTE*الف شكر على الرد  اما بالنسبة المصادر  اعني لو يوجد اي كتاب  اريد ان اتطلع عليه...اما عن النقطة الثالثة  اعني في فترة التجسد على الارض*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 فبراير 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة: ماهي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابات مصحوبة بالمصادر*


 

بشينا خاثا عززتا ....رش ريشان واينان بوقاراخ ...داخ لاكيذات مشيحا ما محكيوا؟ لشانا دمارن لشانا أرامايا صبيا ....لشانا دعيتا قديشتا ...لشانان دديما...وهم محكوا عورايا ...لشانت هوذايي....

الترجمة:

اهلا وسهلاً اختنا العزيزة...سؤالك عالعين والراس...كيف لا تعرفين ما كان يتحدث به المسيح؟ لغة الرب هي اللغة الارامية الصافية...لغة الكنيسة المقدسة..لغتنا الام...بالاضافة الى العبرانية...لغة اليهود..

بالمناسبة...الاخت تتحدث الارامية ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2012)

*



الف شكر على الرد  اما بالنسبة  المصادر  اعني لو يوجد اي كتاب  اريد ان اتطلع عليه...اما عن النقطة  الثالثة  اعني في فترة التجسد على الارض

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة للسؤال الأول فهمت جوابه والسؤال الثالث أيضا، السؤال الثاني : حاضر ، ولكن لا يحضرني مرجع حاليا،، سأبحث عنه، رجاء لو نسيت أن تذكريني أختي العزيزة ..

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2012)

> بشينا خاثا عززتا ....رش ريشان واينان  بوقاراخ ...داخ لاكيذات مشيحا ما محكيوا؟ لشانا دمارن لشانا أرامايا صبيا  ....لشانا دعيتا قديشتا ...لشانان دديما...وهم محكوا عورايا ...لشانت  هوذايي....



*كلام جميل ، وكلام معقول ، مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه *


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 فبراير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> بشينا خاثا عززتا ....رش ريشان واينان بوقاراخ ...داخ لاكيذات مشيحا ما محكيوا؟ لشانا دمارن لشانا أرامايا صبيا ....لشانا دعيتا قديشتا ...لشانان دديما...وهم محكوا عورايا ...لشانت هوذايي....
> 
> الترجمة:
> 
> ...


 *بشينا بكاوخ  والف شكر للتوضيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2012)

> *بشينا بكاوخ*



*ترجمة والنبي *


----------



## The Antiochian (16 فبراير 2012)

*إضافات :*
*1 - يسوع كان يعرف العبرية أيضاً ، ونطق بها على الصليب .*
*2 - الآرامية غير السريانية ، ولا تستخدم كلغة أم إلا في قرية معلولا في سوريا ، وربما غيرها الزمن عما كانت عليه .*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ترجمة والنبي *


اعتقد الترجمه :"اهلا وسهلا بك اخى"
 و الله هو اعلم


----------



## dodo jojo (16 فبراير 2012)

*أعتقد ان هى لغة اليهود.."اللغه العبرانيه"​*


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

*السيد المسيح ... كان يتحدث العبرية ... كلغة العهد القديم ولغة المجمع واليهود -اللغة الأم-*
*وكان يتحدث اللغ العامية وهي الأرامية *
*وأعتقد أنه كان يتحدث اليونانية أيضاً كلغة الثقافة في ذلك الوقت ... ونري هذا في الكثير من المواضع في الأناجيل تؤكد *

*واخير .... هذا السؤال كرر كثيراً من قبل *
*الرجاء استخدام عملية البحث قبل وضع أي سؤال أو الأطلاع علي فهرست القسم*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (16 فبراير 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة: ماهي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابات مصحوبة بالمصادر*


 
*بالنسبة لغة السيد المسيح فهو كان يتكلم الارامية طبعا لانها اللغة التي كانت منتشرة في وقته غير ذلك فتوجد طبعا مصادر كتابية و تاريخية مسيحية فانا ساذكر لك الكتابية فحتي الان في الترجمة العربية توجد اقوال ارامية ذكرها المسيح مثل:*
*[Q-BIBLE]*
*وفي الساعة الثالثة صرخ يسوع صرخة شديدة، قال: ((ألوي ألوي، لما شبقتاني؟)) أي: إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني ؟ *
*[/Q-BIBLE]*
*[Q-BIBLE]*
*فأخذ بيد الصبية وقال لها: ((طليتا قوم !))أي: يا صبية أقول لك: قومي. *
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*[Q-BIBLE]*
*وتلقي التحيات في الساحات، وأن يدعوهم الناس ((رابي )). *
*((أما أنتم فلا تدعوا أحدا يدعوكم ((رابي ))، لأن لكم معلما واحدا وأنتم جميعا إخوة. *
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*بالنسبة لليونانية فقد كان السيد المسيح يتكلم بها مع  الاجانب امثال بيلاطس و قائد المئة و اليونانيين و كان يتكلم بالعبرية في الهيكل و بالارامية مع عامة الشعب (*كتاب الإنجيل: كيف كُتِبَ؟ وكيف وصل إلينا؟ - القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير)
*و هذه الادلة:*

*[Q-BIBLE]*

*وكان بعض اليونانيين في جملة الذين صعدوا إلى أورشليم للعبادة مدة العيد. *

*فقصدوا إلى فيلبس، وكان من بيت صيدا في الجليل، فقالوا له ملتمسين: (( يا سيد، نريد أن نرى يسوع)). *

*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*فحتي يتكلم مع اليونانيين يجب ان يجيد اليونانية.*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (17 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد الترجمه :"اهلا وسهلا بك اخى"
> و الله هو اعلم


*صحيح100%* بالمناسبة شنو رائكم نعلمكم لغتنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!1 ههههههههه


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (17 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لجميع المشاركين في الرد وربنا يبارككم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2012)

> *صحيح100%* بالمناسبة شنو رائكم نعلمكم لغتنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!1 ههههههههه


ياريت


----------



## MAJI (17 فبراير 2012)

شلاما لوخن
بشينا طولوخن
بسيمة رابا لسؤالخ ديت.
اردت ان اقول
سلام لكم
اهلا بيكم
شكرا كثيرا لهذا السؤال 
صححولي واعطوني درجة من 10 رجاءا.
كنت اعتقد ان لغة المسيح هي الارامية فقط 
شكرا للمعلومات الجديدة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إضافات :*
> *1 - يسوع كان يعرف العبرية أيضاً ، ونطق بها على الصليب .*
> *2 - الآرامية غير السريانية ، ولا تستخدم كلغة أم إلا في قرية معلولا في سوريا ، وربما غيرها الزمن عما كانت عليه .*


 


الاخ العزيز انطاكي ...أرجو الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع للافادة...

http://www.attarik.com/news_view_70.html


السريانية لهجة من لهجات لغتنا الارامية الام ...والارامية في معلولة ليست الوحيدة بل وصل الباحثون الى ان الكثير مما في لغة معلولة دخيل عليها ولا يمت للارامية بصلة...سأبحث عن هذا الموضوع واضعه امام يديك اذا اسعفني الوقت ...

تحياتي اخي الحبيب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا لكم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (19 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> شلاما لوخن
> بشينا طولوخن
> بسيمة رابا لسؤالخ ديت.
> اردت ان اقول
> ...


 الترجمة الصحيحةهي(بسيمة رابا لااث سؤال) واعطيك درجة 7 من 10


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (19 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت


  تدللو   اي تحت امركم  في اي وقت


----------



## نانا3 (25 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك على اجابه السؤال ربنا يباركك


----------



## Philoxinos (25 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]سلام المسيح مع جميع الأخوة المباركين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سلام المسيح معك أختي المباركة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قرأت سؤالك وتوقفت عنده، هذا السؤال الذي لطالما تردّد. وقرأت أجوبة الأخوة والتي كانت في مجملها واضحة وفي مكانها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكنّني أودّ هنا أن أتوسع قليلاً في هذا الموضوع ونحدّد بعض الأمور حتى تكتمل لدينا الصورة فتغدو للفائدة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فالبعض كتب أن الربّ تكلّم العبريّة أو العبرانيّة ومنهم الآراميّة والآخر يضيف اليونانيّة والبعض من يميّز بين الآراميّة والسريانيّة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا أخفي عليكم إنّني كنت في فترة من الفترات متحيّراً في هذه الأسماء فما هي العبرانيّة وما هي الآراميّة وأيّهما كان يتكلّم الربّ. وما الفرق بين الآراميّة والسريانيّة إلخ. فلذلك ينبغي أن نعود لدراسة في هذا الموضوع استناداً إلى مراجع وشهادات تاريخيّة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سأؤجّل إجابتي إلى يوم غدا بإذن الربّ وسأكتب بحثاً موجزاً في هذا الموضوع عسا أن يكون نافعاً.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ربنا يباركك[/FONT]*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)

مرجع اخر :


----------



## Philoxinos (26 يونيو 2013)

*سلام المسيح*
*لو رجعنا إلى الكتاب المقدّس نرى اللغة الآراميّة قديمة العهد جدًّا يرتقي تاريخها  إلى حوالي القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد، فإنّ ابراهيم أب اليهود كان آراميًّا من مدينة أور ولغته هي الآراميّة. والشاهد الأكبر على أراميّة ابراهيم هو أنّه أرسل عبده ليخطب امرأةً لابنه اسحق وقال له: "لا تأخذ زوجة لابني من بنات الكنعانيّين الذين أنا ساكنٌ بينهم، بل إلى أرضي وعشيرتي تذهب وتأخذ زوجةً لابني اسحق" (تك 24: 2) وفعلاً ذهب هذا العبد إلى أرضه وعشيرته "إلى أرام النهرين إلى مدينة ناحور" (تك 24: 10) ولم يكن ناحور هذا إلّا آراميًّا. فاتّخذ اسحق رفقة بنت بتوئيل الآرامي زوجةً له "وكان اسحق ابن أربعين سنة لما اتّخذ لنفسه زوجةً رفقة بنت بتوئيل الآرامي أخت لابان الآرامي من فدان آرام" (تك 25: 20).*
*ونقرأ أيضاً في سفر التثنية متى ما قدّم الإنسان اليهودي أول أثمار أرضه للكاهن يردّد هذه العبارات: "آراميًّا تائهاً كان أبي، فانحدر إلى مصر وتغرّب هناك في نفرٍ قليل وصار هناك أمّةً كبيرة وعظيمة وكثيرة...." (تث 26: 5).*
*وقد ورد في سفر التكوين جملة آراميّة كاملة تركها المترجمون على صبغتها الآراميّة وهي عن قضيّة يعقوب "وقال يعقوب لإخوته التقطو حجارة، فأخذوا حجارة، وعملوا رجمة، وأكلوا هناك على الرجمة ودعاها لابان (يجر سوهدوثا) وأمّا يعقوب فدعاها جلعيد" (تك 31: 47).*
*وبالتالي نعرف هنا أن لغة اليهود الأصليّة كانت الآراميّة، رغم ابتعادها عن أصلها لأنّهم مع الوقت امتزجوا بالأمم الساميّة الساكنة في أرض كنعان، دخلت على لغتهم اصطلاحات جديدة فتغيّرت عن أصلها الآراميّ القديم، ولكنّهم كانوا يفهمون اللغة الآراميّة فهماً صحيحاً كما يتّضح من الكتاب المقدّس (2 مل 18: 26) بيد أنّهم لما سُبوا إلى بابل في أيّام نبوخذنصر وامتزجوا مع البابليّين رجعت الآراميّة الصحيحة إلى لسانهم واستعملوها، لأنّ الآراميّة كانت منتشرة في بلاد بابل وسائر بقاع ما بين النهرين، ولنا شواهد كثيرة تؤيّد أنّ لغة بابل وما بين النهرين كلّها كانت الآراميّة في سياق حوادث الكتاب المقدّس (عز 4: 6 و7) و (دا 2: 4) وأعظم شاهد على أنّ اليهود استعملوا اللغة الآراميّة في كتاباتهم هو دانيال النبي، وهو ابن السبي كتب قسماً عظيماً من سفره بهذه اللغة، كما أنّه كُتب فيها جزء من سفر عزرا وسفر نحميا كما يؤيّد كثيرون من المؤرّخين.*
*وهنا تتبدّل الأحوال السياسيّة في الشرق كلّه فتجتاحه حروب وفتن وتتدحرج تيجان وتتحطم عروش، غير أنّ هذه اللغة احتفظت بسلطانها على سكانه رغم الممالك الكثيرة الأعجميّة التي تعاقبت عليه، فكان الرومان يحكمون في سوريا وفلسطين، وكان الفرثيّون يحتلّون بقاع ما بين النهرين، والملوك الأباجرة يتبوّأون عرش الرها. وكان معظم ملوك هذه الدول في حروب مستمرّة مع بعضهم، والمدن والقرى عرضة للنهب والسلب والتقتيل.*
* وفي مثل هذه الأحوال المضطربة بزغ فجر المسيح في أورشليم، وفي هذه الأثناء كانت اللغة الآراميّة منتشرة في كلّ البلاد التي تحكمها الدول الثلاث الآنفة الذكر. لا سيما في أورشليم وسائر بلاد فلسطين. وقد سمّى الب عض هذه اللغة عبرانيّة، لا لأنّها العبرانيّة المعروفة عينها بل لأنّ العبرانيّين كانوا يتكلّمون بها.*
*إنّ أوّل البراهين على آراميّة فلسطين، هي أسماء الأعلام والأماكن والفرق اليهوديّة. فبالنسبة لأسماء الأعلام نجد: توما وبرنابا، وشافيرا وسالومي، مرثا وطبيثا. وأسماء الفرق اليهوديّة: الفريسيّين والصدوقيّين إلخ. وأسماء الأماكن: جثسيماني، وبيت حسدا، وشيلوحا، وجباثا، وجلجثة. ,ابلغ من ذلك جميعاً وأقرب إلى الآراميّة الفصحى اسم الحق الذي اشتراه رؤوساء اليهود بالفضة التي ردّها يهوذا الإسخريوطي وهو (حقل دما). وهناك نصوص كثيرة في العهد الجديد وردت بصيغتها الأراميّة قد ذكر الأحبّاء بعضها وأضيف تسمية الرب لسمعان بكيفا وابني زبدي ببني رغش ...إلخ.*
*لغة فلسطين كانت الآرامية إلّا أنّ اللهجات متعدّدة فهناك فرق بين لهجة اليهوديّة ولهجة الجليل بدليل ما ورد في الإنجيل، فإن الرسول بطرس لما أنكر أنّه من تلاميذ المسيح، أجابوه "أنّك جليلي ولهجتك تظهرك".*
*هنا تأكّدنا أنّ فلسطين جميعها في عهد المسيح كانت تتكلّم الآراميّة وكذلك كان الرسل الذي بشّروا بالإيمان يتكلّمون الآراميّة كما يشهد مؤرّخو القرون الأولى للمسيحيّة ولا سيما يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسي الشهير وكذلك معظم ملافنة الكنيسة الأوّلين، فقد ذكر نرساي الملفان عنهم قال: "تكلّم السريان (الرسل) مع اليونان بلغتهم" (ميامر نرساي، طبعة مينغانا ج1 ص78) وكذلك يذكر عن لوقا البشير في مصر يقول: "تلكم السريانيّ مع المصريّين بلغتهم" (نفس المرجع ص82).*
*وأعظم هذه البراهين جميعها أنّ القدّيس متّى الإنجيلي كتب إنجيله باللغة الآراميّة لليهود المتنصّرين، ونرى علماء اليهود المعروفين بالربانيّين يسمّون لغة اليهود في هذا الزمان آراميّة أو سريانيّة، لكن العهد الجديد قد اعتاد أن يسمّي هذه اللغة عبرانيّة لا لأنها عبرانية بذاتها كما قلنا، بل لأنّ العبرانيّين كانوا يتكلّمون بها.*
*أمّا لماذا تُسمّى هذه اللغة الآراميّة سريانيّة. فالجواب أنّها هي ذاتها اللغة الخاصةّ لشعب واحد معروف بالآراميّين. اختلفت تسميتها لتسمّي الآراميّين باسم آخر وهو السريان. والداعي لهذه التسمية فقد اختلف فيه الباحثين. فالبعض يقول أنّ الآراميّين حينما اقتبلوا الإيمان بالمسيح غيّروا اسمهم إلى سريان لتميّيزهم عن أجدادهم الأراميّين الوثنيّين. إلّا إنّي لا أميل لهذه النظرية تماماً.*
*والبعض يقول وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح. حينما دخل اليونان إلى الشرق أعطوا سوريا اسمها الحالي في حين كان يدعون البلاد الواقعة غرب الفرات أسيريا وذلك نسبةً إلى الإمبراطوريّة الآشوريّة. وظلت هذه التسمية لبلاد سورية حتى غدت سوريا والسريان اسماً واحداً. وهي هي عينها موطن الشعب الآرامي القديم أي الشعب السرياني.*
*وبالتالي نجد أنّ اللغة الأصليّة للشعب اليهودي هي الآراميّة أو السريانّية. ومع دخول اليونان للشرق صارت اللغة  اليونانيّة هي لغة الثقافة نسبيًّا وذلك عند الدارسين بشكلٍ خاص، وكما نعلّم أنّ السريان كانوا ملمّين بهذه اللغة وهم من نقل تراجم هذه اللغة إلى العربية. وكلغة سياسيّة نجد اللغة اللاتينيّة التي جائت مع الرومان. وما يدلّنا إلى دروج هذه اللغات هو الكتابة التي عُلّقت على صليب ربّ المجد والتي كُتبت بهذه اللغات الثلاثة.*
*ومن بين هذه اللغات الثلاث ظلت اللغة الآراميّة هي السائدة والمسيطرة، فحتى القرن الثالث عشر كانت محكيّة في سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والعراق قاطبةً كما يخبرنا القديس غريغوريوس ابن العبري والذي كان متواجداً في تلك الفترة. وللأسف ظلّت الآن محدودة في بضعة أماكن بتعدّد لهجاتها.*
*المجد لربّنا دائماً*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يونيو 2013)

*ماهى اللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ ؟؟*

*ماهى اللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ ؟؟*


[YOUTUBE]7yYA8Guv-pw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


*      سؤال: ما هى اللغة الآرامية؟    *


[YOUTUBE]I-N9GZ6rgFY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع وسؤال ادى الي اجابت اانا استفدت منها 
و عرفت معلومات ماكنتش اعرفها قبل كدة 

ربنا يعوضكم بجد على تعبكم في توضيح المعلومة 

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم


----------

